# Save The Navy



## David Byrne (Mar 18, 2006)

*Save the Navy*

Although the 'leaked' news of potential massive cuts to the UK Navy have certain political aspects, it seems very likely indeed that there will be very substantial cuts in the near future to our Navy (and 20% to the RNR).

If you feel as strongly as I do about this there is a petition site at

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/savethenavy/

I don't want our excellent site to be politicised, but this is an issue of particular interest to many of our members.

Best regards to all.

David Byrne


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

(
Can,t help Politicions David They have no BRAINS at all, good luck(Jester) (Thumb) .


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

You have my signature on this appalling piece of news - this is the anniversaty year of the Falklands War (apparently) - and the politicians still don't seem to understand we were over stretched then!

Doesn't bear thinking about!

Jonty


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

*Royal Navy*

Good Morning David.
I have been across and signed the petition. I don't think you're politicising the site, you are making a very valid and worthwhile point.
Regards
Leo(Thumb)


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I read in the Daily Telegraph that there were 17 lt. commanders ashore for every one that was at sea. Apparently, the Navy wants to put a halt to promotion past this rank. While I feel very sorry for those naval officers concerned, there is a need to consolidate the Royal Navy in order that it can be effective in it's primary roles.

It is regretable if ships and sailors are lost to the nation during this retrenchment but the Royal Navy's purpose is to protect our maritime interests and this can best be served by a lean, mean, machine and not a service that has more admirals than you can shake a stick at but very few ships.

I would sign any petition who's aim is to maintain and improve the effectiveness of the Royal Navy in it's primary role. However, we should carefully consider how that can best be established.

I would recommend that any voter should write to their MP on this issue and let him/her know exactly what they want from the Royal Navy and what you want the government to do about it.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm with you Guys. I was an Employee at the Old Naval Base at portland. We objected, We Rallied, We Protested but at the end of the day the decision is made and nothing will stop it. Like the MOD are saying now "no decision has been made" But be assured it's been made. The next announcement will be, what Dockyard is to be closed next?.Anyone care to take a guess. It won't be Faslane and Probably not Devonport. Of course no decision has been made!!. Don't You believe it. It's done and dusted.


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

AS WELL mothballing all these ships,just when*** ,if*** ,need,***in a fast time ,i think the ships crew,s would be very MOTH EATEN with out enough sea time .
IT would be a crew of O/D s or R/A,s.(Jester)


----------



## gyqn75 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi folks,

In case this topic has not come up before there is an e-petition in the Downing Street website commenting on the destruction of the Royal Navy. 

If you wish to record your name in support of the Save the Navy campaign please use the link http//petitions.pm.gov.uk/savethenavy/ . You will need a UK address, postcode and an email account. EX-pats overseas can also vote but Tone and his mates will ignore you unless you can vote.

If you have already signed, many thanks.


----------



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

gyqn75 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> In case this topic has not come up before there is an e-petition in the Downing Street website commenting on the destruction of the Royal Navy.
> 
> ...


There is another post regarding this, but well done anyway, your heart is in the right place.
Kind Regards
Lindsay (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I have merged the two threads for ease of use.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 6, 2005)

*Navy Cutbacks*

I have just signed the petition, Like all of you I am disgusted with the Goverments proposal,


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Have just signed the petition. Unbeleavable ! what a bunch of clowns we have supposedly running this country, particularly as second in command is an ex-seaman.(EEK) (EEK) (Cloud)


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

You have my vote but can not access the petition yet.

Ps Hands up who belives that we will ever get the two new carriers

PPS also it just smacks to me that we (the Government ) want our boys and girls to go to war ( all to often at the moment) with not enough equipment or old equipment.

Paul(Cloud) (MAD) (Cloud)


----------

